# Anyone try the Varroa Mite Control Entrance?



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't find a single reference to K&W Apiary or their device.

Here's another varroa removal device: 

http://www.google.com/patents?id=wLaIAAAAEBAJ&printsec=drawing&zoom=4&output=html_text


----------



## DewBee (Mar 24, 2011)

BeeCurious said:


> I can't find a single reference to K&W Apiary or their device.


Do you mean on this site, or in general? I provided the links...sorry for the confusion!


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, but wouldn't a Varroa brush also act like a pollen brush?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

You asked if anyone had experience with the device... if there is someone, they aren't showering it with praise ... on this forum.


----------



## DewBee (Mar 24, 2011)

BeeButler said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but wouldn't a Varroa brush also act like a pollen brush?


From my understanding, not quite. Keep in mind, I'm still learning, so I may be wrong here, but pollen is carried on the hind legs. The theory behind the brush is that it is only long enough to go across the bee's back, where the mite usually attaches itself. If the bristles are longer, then yes, you'd probably have to worry about them losing pollen in the process.

BeeCurious - thanks for the clarification. If no one has tried it, I'll probably give it a go when I'm ready to see what happens. Also, I edited my post to remove 'favorable' as I want any opinion on this, not just good ones. Can't weigh the pros if the cons aren't around.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Mites will attach themselves anywhere. Bottom, on the back, in some cases on the head, etc. Much better alternatives to that. 

mike


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Let us know your results. I never heard of anyone reporting any real-world experience. seems like it would have to be 100% effective to be of much value. It only takes a couple of mites sneaking in to infect a hive.

The link to the brush doesn't fill me with confidence. (Poor grammar and a presentation that appears to have been made by a child seldom does.)

Wayne


----------



## DewBee (Mar 24, 2011)

Kingfisher, thanks for that tidbit. I had no idea and couldn't find info either way. If mites attach themselves anywhere, then the entrance doesn't sound as effective as I initially thought.

Waynesgarden - I'm still in the planning/researching stage, so I don't know if I'll actually try it out. With Kingfisher, above, stating mites attach anywhere, I may just scrap that idea entirely.

I am planning on going as chemical free as possible, so I've been trying to find alternatives to mite control that would supplement PS drops. I thought that this entrance was a good one at first. Glad I brought it up to get more professional/experienced beek opinions on this matter.

Now...if only I could find an entrance that drops PS on the bees as they come in. Would make that part of my job easier. heh.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your best bet is to get mite-resistant bees rather than rely on gadgets. If this were to work, in a year there will be plenty of testimonials here.


----------



## DewBee (Mar 24, 2011)

That was the route I was intending on going, but I've been debating on whether I should requeen periodically like most do, or if I should just let them requeen themselves. From what I read (and if I understood correctly), if I do the latter, then the hygenic trait, which is recessive, eventually is bred out. So I guess then my option would probably have to lean more heavily towards the requeening periodically. Unless I get into breeding/grafting my own (which I'm still reading up on) - which at this time is putting the cart WAAAAAY before the horse...


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

devices I've heard of so far

Hiveguard (thymol) by Raina Jain: site, Youtube
Bayer varroa gate
Bee Gym
brush based
pollen trap
This could be useful after the winter broodless treatment to slow re-infestation/migration.

possible cons for gates

mite resistance
pollen trap


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Are you pulling up posts from 2011...? Lmao
I wish i had your freetime!


----------

